# Need help finding 67 LeMans replacement sail panels



## hfbond (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am new to the GTO Forum in search of information and assistance in my restoration of a 1967 Pontiac LeMans. The car was my father-in-laws. It was the car my wife learned to drive in so when he decided to sale a few years ago I purchased it. 

I have completed restoration of the suspension and the drive train and now it is time for the body work. As with most of these cars I need to replace the floor boards, trunk pan, and lower rear fenders sections. All of these parts are available and I have purchased them.

What I was unaware of and found when I removed the vinyl top was the rust around the back windscreen. It rotted almost all the way around on both sides and the bottom. I have a new replacement panel for the center section but I could use assistant locating the left and right sail panels. 

Does anyone know is these are available?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You will need the roof off of a donor car. They are not reproduced.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I have both quarter panels for my '67 being cut out this week at a nearby salvage yard. He is cutting them at the top roof seam. That's the way to go if you can find them and a guy willing to cut them where you need. I am not sure if I will use them or not but wasn't going to pass up the chance to own them.


----------



## hfbond (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks, I guess I will have to spend some time fabbing them.


----------

